# Cloudy fish tank



## paulp319 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've got a 10 gallon tank with an Aqueon 10 filter with 3 neon tetras and a flying frog. For the past month my tank has been super cloudy and greenish/brown. I've done a 50% water change with regular water, and I've done 20% with distilled water and it hasn't helped at all. I've also tried 3 different filter cartridges and still can't get the tank to clear up. 
The only reason I haven't cleaned the filter itself is because the company says don't clean the bio holster because it has living bacteria on it. I'm wondering if it would be okay to clean the filter, or if I should just go out and buy a new filter altogether?


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the tank.How long has the tank been up and running.What do you have as substrate.Do you have live or fake plants.Also have you added anything new to the tank at the time this started.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## paulp319 (Sep 4, 2012)

The tank has been running for about 3 months now. The substrate is multicolored gravel with spongebob decorations. The plants are fake, and I use an siphon to collect the crap underneath gravel. I will post a picture when I get a chance, but I hope this information helps. 
Also I've noticed when the light gets turned on the color isn't as dark, and it seems to clear up a bit.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Did you cycle the tank with fish.Also have you tested the tank water and your tap water.Also what kind of water conditioner do you use with your water changes.

How often are you doing the water changes.I know there is a lot of info I am asking but it all helps.Are you over feeding your fish and the frog.Too much feeding will raise your numbers and can be a cause to your problems.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Do a 50% water change and stop feeding for a few days or until it clears. Sounds like maybe overfeeding. A 10g is a very fragile system and the slightest thing can throw it or keep it out of balance.


----------



## paulp319 (Sep 4, 2012)

I use API Stress+ water conditioner. Last change I used I tried 2 gallons of water from the grocery store's reverse osmosis machine and it cleared up a little, but then overnight the water clouded up again. When I first had the tank I had goldfish that died, so I decided to switch to tropical fish, so I did a 60% water change and let the water cycle for 2 weeks before I put fish in. I do a water change of 10% a week using tap water. I got the cloudy water tested at the fish store and they said their was no problem. Do you think that getting a cat fish, or an algae eater might help the problem?


----------



## paulp319 (Sep 4, 2012)

Won't the fish die if I skip feeding them for a few days? I feed them twice a day now. Once in the morning, and once before bed.


----------



## markao (Aug 21, 2012)

Do a 30-40% water change.Lighten up or stop feeding for at least 2 days.If you have been overfeeding then they will be ok.Then do at least 20% every week and make sure you do not over feed.You only have 4 eating so maybe you have been overfeeding.You only give enough food that they can eat in 3 min.

I have found over feeding can be rough on smaller tanks.I have a 6 gal and have just now am getting to the point where I understand everything that goes into a small tank.

A bottom feeder would be ok like shrimps and maybe cory cats.You may have problems with your frog and bottom feeders so you will have to find out what you can have with it.Post a question in a forum and you will get the help you need.One of the best aquarium forums I have ever found.

One other thing,even a small mini internal filter may be a good idea as a second filter.

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I second the 30-40% weekly change. Plus, with a tank that size it takes just a few minutes to complete. Watch adding RO water, or too much of it, as it can alter kh/ph values. You just need to be aware of what it is doing to your water. 

Small 10% water changes do nothing to help reduce the nitrate builup in tanks over time. Nitrates reduce by the % you change (ex. if your tank was reading 100ppm nitrates, 10% water change would reduce that to roughly 90ppm). You have to stay ahead of what you are gaining. In a smaller tank it will be easy to overfeed and cause an increase of nitrates within a weeks time. You could gain as much 40-60ppm in just one week. Your water change needs to reset your values, so-to-speak. 50-60% would be better until you figure out what the good feeding habits are for that size tank. Test your nitrates just before your water changes to track it. If you don't have a nitrate test kit - get one.

You can also plant the tank. Highly recommended. It will help keep things like what you are experiencing from occurring.


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

As for your original question about cleaning the filter, no need to buy a new one. You can clean your filter media every so often using the water from yout tank when you do a water change. Using your tank water to clean your filter keeps the beneficial bacteria alive. You could also use tap water treated with your water conditioner. You should not use untreated water, hot water, or any chemicals, because that would kill the bacteria. 

The plastic components can also be cleaned in treated water if you think they're so gunked up that the filter isn't working properly. If the filter is flowing well, then cleaning probably isn't necessary. If your tank isn't fully cycled, then cleaning could actually interrupt the cycle process. 

The object when cleaning your filter and media is to remove the gunk that might be clogging it, and interrupting flow, without killing the bacteria that lives on all the surfaces.


----------

